

Server Sizing - CPU & RAM - appl3star

I need some help in sizing a new application we are developing for secure online storage. I am quite confident about storage and traffic numbers - but server numbers &#38; size (CPU, RAM) is quite difficult since the application is still in development. Does anyone know some good reference material for this subject?
======
ScottWhigham
FYI: You'll likely get better participation if you prefix your post with "Ask
HN:"

